# Is this a good gift for a 15 year old girl?



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm going to a birthday party the week after Christmas for a 15 year old family member I haven't seen in 2 years.

I really like this kid and used to have no problem getting her gifts, because she was tomboyish and I could do things like spy gear, and dart boards -- all of which were hits. But once she hit the teens it was harder.

A regular gift card is out because it's not done in that part of my family. Cash is out for the same reason. I know several other family members are getting her ITUNES cards, so I don't want to do that.

I was thinking of buying her a gift card to the movie theater, enough for 2 tickets and some left over for snacks. She lives across the country from me, so I went on Fandango and there's a movie theater 5 miles from her house that's got lots of theaters and is part of a national brand so I can go to the local one and buy a gift card.

Does this sound like a decent idea? Her mom is pretty helicoptery, so I can imagine that she'll insist on driving the kids (even if there's public transportation). Do you think she'll be put out that I made her drive 5 miles? She's a single mom with 1 kid, and she doesn't work but she's got plenty of money.

If you don't like this idea -- any other suggestions?


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

I never liked getting gift cards as a younger teen because it relied on my mom or (gag) my stepfather to take me somewhere, and they never wanted to.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea... even better that you allowed extra for 'snacks'.


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

5 miles isn't far at all. And I think a movie sounds like a lot of fun, especially since you're giving her some for snacks too. I would love a gift like that.


----------



## skreader (Nov 19, 2008)

There's a great book called "Real Gorgeous - the Truth about the Body and Beauty" by Kaz Cooke that's funny and useful. It has cartoons and funny asides. I gave it to my own daughter last X-mas and read through a bit of it before I gave it to her and enjoyed it too.


----------



## MrsAprilMay (Jul 7, 2007)

I think it's a nice idea. It shouldn't be that far out of the way, but if you're concerned about it maybe you could get her a subscription to netflix instead?


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

My 15 year old daughter thought it was a good gift... especially since you don't really know her and your family doesn't do cash/ regular gift cards.

Dar


----------



## SagMom (Jan 15, 2002)

My teens think it's a great idea (and 5 miles is nothing to drive.)


----------



## Labbemama (May 23, 2008)

LOL I just asked my 15.5 y.o. dd and she said "does she have a boyfriend?" and I said "why" and she said "the only reason ppl go to the movies is to make out." Dh says thanks for that honey no movies for you. LOL.

She thinks it's a good gift either way. If she doesn't have a bf then she can hang out with her friends.

I think it's nice too if mom will have to let her go out and do something somewhere.

That's a gift I wouldn't mind having myself and she can pick what movie she sees (to some extent) but yeah all the kids I know do like to go to the movies so I don't think you can go wrong with movie tix and snack $.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

It sounds like a good gift to me as well. She might be able to share transportation with the friend she goes with, or, if her mom is REALLY overprotective, she and her mom can go to the movies together.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

LOVE the movie theatre card idea!! But it's still a gift card isn't it?







My son loves getting movie theatre gift cards each year. He got one for his birthday last month. I don't think you can ever go wrong with a gift card to see movies. Everyone loves movies.


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
It sounds like a good gift to me as well. She might be able to share transportation with the friend she goes with, or, if her mom is REALLY overprotective, she and her mom can go to the movies together.









Mom is pretty overprotective, but she's also pretty wealthy and spends a lot on her kid, so I HOPE that if she decides to come, she pays for her own ticket and allows the kid to invite a friend.

I have a 9 year old instead of a 15 year old, and I don't allow him to go to the movies alone yet, but that's what I'd do.

As to why this isn't the same as giving a gift card -- I can't really put my finger on it, I think it's because in my mind it's for a very specific thing, and she's buying an experience. My mom is getting her an iTUNES card which, again in my mind, would be OK. But Target or something wouldn't. Or, what I got for my goddaughter (a paperback book with a $100 bill slipped between the covers) simply wouldn't fly.


----------



## debbieh (Apr 22, 2007)

My dc are 18, 30 and 33 now but they would have loved it! In fact, they would still love it.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Both of my kids (17 and 14 1/2) would be very happy with that gift. Yes, they would need to be driven there, but that's okay. And at their ages, if I didn't want to drive home and come back, I'd hit a different movie.

My boss actually does this for me at Christmas. She knows money's tight, so she gets me three gift passes and a gift card for snacks. We have a lot of movies we want to see at the moment, so we're trying to figure out which to go to.


----------



## Labbemama (May 23, 2008)

Just curious if you went with the movie tickets and if so what was the response?

I would love to get a paperback with even a dollar bill in it. LOL.


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

It seemed to go over well, either that or the kid was really gracious, which is quite possible -- she's a really nice kid.

Mom definitely thought it was a good choice, although she commented that "we go to that theater 3 or 4 times a month" which made me think that she just buys the tickets the rest of the time, and that I effectively saved mom money instead of giving the girl an outing she wouldn't otherwise get.

The $100 bill went over well too, although my 9 year old made sure to tell her that the book was from me and the money was from him.


----------



## sharon.gmc (Nov 17, 2008)

I think you should go with your idea. I think your gift will be very much appreciated.


----------



## caro113 (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree with Labbemama









Can I be your goddaughter? I sure could $100 right about now









That is a perfect gift the a 15 yo .. or a 22 yo









I hope she enjoyed it!!


----------



## Annapooh (Jan 20, 2009)

my dd turned 15 in Sept. She would have loved that gift. I imagine I'm a bit helicoptery myself, and would want to drive, although we don't have pt in our town. But as an admitted over-protective mom, I'd let her go to the movies with a friend without me... 5 miles is 5 minutes of momma's life. Maybe there's nearby shopping if 5 miles is too far for her to go back home.


----------

